
Physicists planning to build powerful lasers that could rip apart empty space - ohjeez
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/01/physicists-are-planning-build-lasers-so-powerful-they-could-rip-apart-empty-space
======
eggy
Don't have sufficient background, but could a chain reaction of electron-
positron splitting and gamma rays radiation occur?

I played with lasers, but whenever I read something more in depth like this, I
am awed by the nature of light and photons. I especially like the bit of
diffracting the laser beam to not damage the amplifier, and then bringing it
back to together again - no damaged amplifier, but a high energy beam!

